

Google churning out chromium nightly builds. Autoupdater here - urlwolf
http://www.howtotuts.com/2008/09/05/how-to-download-the-latest-nightly-build-of-chrome/

======
tuukkah
The snapshots seem to be closer to hourly:
[http://build.chromium.org/buildbot/snapshots/chromium-rel-
xp...](http://build.chromium.org/buildbot/snapshots/chromium-rel-xp/)

